# MBTI type super powers?



## velle68 (Dec 7, 2010)

I was just thinking today how many superheroes usually have powers that fit their personality. Not always, but sometimes. Then it got me thinking what types of powers would each of the MBTI types have. I can think of a few, but I was just wondering what everyone else thought.

So how bout it guys? What powers do you think each MBTI type should have?


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Well for starter INFP: Super awesome crying powers, drown your enemies in salty tears of doom - "Try calling me a crybaby now!!!"


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

INTP : Super invisibility power... but it's the world around you that will become invisible.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

ENTP- We invent some badass destructo beam... Or we get half way through inventing it then get bored and go do something else. (like inventing a silencer or a scope for our half complete destructo beam...)


Pretty much Iron man


----------



## thunder999 (Oct 15, 2010)

INTJ = death ray from eyes, making the death glare literal.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

ENFP: Ability to charm everyone.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

If everyone had psychic powers:

Ni-dom: precognition
Ne-dom: intuition
Si-dom: psychometry
Se-dom: telekinesis
Ti-dom: telepathy
Te-dom: manifestation
Fi-dom: aura reading
Fe-dom: empathy

Open to suggestions.


----------



## Geminii (Jan 15, 2012)

INTP - teleportation. Because any other method of getting things done is just so SLOW.

Alternatively: multifocus telekinesis. Walk around in a floating cloud of tools, items, parts of things, cups of coffee, and be able to perform mundane tasks that usually take six people to do quickly.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Spades said:


> If everyone had psychic powers:
> 
> Ni-dom: precognition
> Ne-dom: intuition
> ...


I should probably provide my source for these definitions.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i'll just do the perceiving functions since they seem to be the most fundamental, while the judging functions will direct. (not limited to -doms of the types, if you have a perceiving function, then this could be you)

Ni: influence--an understanding occurs from mind to reality and the in-between, allowing one to circumvent natural laws and to bend wills; ex: walking into a room of enemies and leaving with comrades while the house or construct slowly begins to change in shape and integrity, becoming fortified, or to unconsciously morph the construct to mimic one's psyche. 

Si: tied to the earth--these individuals are born of the Earth. they are apart of the ever-reaching system that is our planet, and are imbued with it's knowledge; ex: picking up anything and telling of it's past... like a handful of dirt and knowing where the enemy went, or, from that handful, knowing all the mistakes that were committed and what pitfalls await, allowing one to experience a past that's not their own while simultaneously connecting to the present. 

Se: elemental propensity--children of the forces that rule our planet, these beings enjoy a connection to the elements and immediate surroundings that would allow one's mind to cease, rupture, and then to expand, covering,encompassing, and becoming what _is_; ex: one could hear, taste, and feel the barest tension--a minute ripple in a current of air--in time to dodge an attack. one's mind would unhinge itself and attach to the surrounding battle. ceasing human thought the individual would become feral, elemental, reacting to and enacting one's will on the environment. 

Ne: a mind that can see what is and extend a tendril of thought, zig-zagging and careening through possibility, reading the environment and knowing what will come; ex: the implication of a falling leaf lets one know where to lead one's group, for safety or for best route of attack--each step acquires new information that is sifted through instantaneously, every new thought sings to this one, allowing for an ability that's akin to precognition. 

(some of these may be blended together with other functions, but oh well, still fun)


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

@Spades

Ni-dom: precognition - Totally agree!
Ne-dom: intuition - Agree!
Si-dom: psychometry - Very interesting! Likely!
Se-dom: telekinesis - Totally agree!
Ti-dom: telepathy - This I'm not sure of. What's your reasoning?
Te-dom: manifestation - Totally agree!
Fi-dom: aura reading - This I don't particularly agree with, since the one person I know who claims to be able to read auras is a Ti dom...
Fe-dom: empathy - Totally agree! Most of the few INFJs I know are pretty much empaths, which I always found extremely fascinating.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> @Spades
> Ti-dom: telepathy - This I'm not sure of. What's your reasoning?
> Fi-dom: aura reading - This I don't particularly agree with, since the one person I know who claims to be able to read auras is a Ti dom...


Ti was mostly a process of elimination based off the link I provided. Both T's were difficult to do. For Te I had to look on a separate website. I'm open to suggestions =)


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmm...Perhaps aura reading could fit in with inferior Fe, since the inferior functions are often hypersensitive to things that others might not pick up on. I'm not so sure how it would tie into dominant Ti though other than as an extension of it working with inferior Fe, perhaps? I think I might need some input from Fi users to see how it might relate as a superpower to Fi (I tend to hear that it works in "feeling tones," but is aura reading really based off of feeling tones? I'm not so sure about that so much that it's based off of intuition and maybe extroverted feeling abilities based around the empath one...who knows?! Do you think it's possible, in the superpower realm, that Ti would create an internal logical system to be able to logically predict everything someone might say? I think this could be possible, but when I think about two of the most telepathic people I know who aren't twins, one is an ENFP and the other is an INFJ...How about Fi and telepathy? The ability to predict what someone might say perhaps from the mood they pick up from others and the environment, which I tend to hear that Fi doms have a knack for...Hmm...seems like something I see in movies a bit, haha. And after all, Fi doesn't rely on societal expectations to function, so it might be better at predicting the responses of others based on non-verbal feeling cues...Hmm, I'm thinking I'm onto something! ^^


----------



## Theclassof2014 (Jun 23, 2011)

ENFP=Reading minds........ Wait..... We already got that =)


----------



## Smiling Aria (Dec 11, 2011)

INFP, invisibility, something we seem to be accidentally great at. We would probably have the same powers as Violet from the incredibles or The Invisible Woman from Fantastic4. 
I wouldn't mind those powers :3 I'd like the ability to heal others. Omg, with shield powers like Violet, I would never have to fight ^_^ I could just keep them from fighting  Nobody would ever have to be hurt.
Dimensional travel would be lovely.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

I say Ti-doms should be able to control time. But I'm a little biased.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

BlueGiraffe said:


> I say Ti-doms should be able to control time. But I'm a little biased.


No no, that was a fair assumption.


----------

